# Mobile data not working on my mobile



## TechnoBOY (Feb 17, 2015)

when ever i turn on the mobile date noting happends,the apn is checked


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 17, 2015)

Which phone which network(2g or 3g?)? I'd suggest manually create another APN and try.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 17, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Which phone which network(2g or 3g?)? I'd suggest manually create another APN and try.



Grand 2, both are not working


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 17, 2015)

I think it most probably is a network issue. Tried using data on another phone? Sometimes the phones just take a long while for data to connect.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 17, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> I think it most probably is a network issue. Tried using data on another phone? Sometimes the phones just take a long while for data to connect.


same sim on other phones works well


----------



## $hadow (Feb 17, 2015)

Restore the settings to default and try again.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 17, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Restore the settings to default and try again.



You mean the phone or apn?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 17, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> You mean the phone or apn?



In the mobile data setting reset the apn to default.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 17, 2015)

$hadow said:


> In the mobile data setting reset the apn to default.



Already tried but no use.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 17, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Already tried but no use.



Contacted CC regarding your problem.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 17, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Contacted CC regarding your problem.



Ok, thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 17, 2015)

Do you have way too many apps that consume background data?(list a few here?) I know this sounds vague but try disabling "Background data" use for a few apps like FB Messenger and a few other apps. 

Also try registering your SIM onto the network manually. That too may do the trick. Other than these, I guess only the network CC can help you.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 17, 2015)

One more thing though it can sound dump try swapping the sims.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 19, 2015)

$hadow said:


> One more thing though it can sound dump try swapping the sims.





thetechfreak said:


> Do you have way too many apps that consume background data?(list a few here?) I know this sounds vague but try disabling "Background data" use for a few apps like FB Messenger and a few other apps.
> 
> Also try registering your SIM onto the network manually. That too may do the trick. Other than these, I guess only the network CC can help you.



I Already Tried connecting to Network Manually No use.i think its my Phone's prob


----------



## $hadow (Feb 19, 2015)

Then contact CC regarding this issue


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Then contact CC regarding this issue


 [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION]
factory reset will help?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION]
> factory reset will help?



It is a big risk and if you are willing to take this then why not give it a shot.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> It is a big risk and if you are willing to take this then why not give it a shot.


Why risky?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Why risky?



You will loose all your data.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> You will loose all your data.


No hardware software prob right?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> No hardware software prob right?



Did you called CC?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Did you called CC?


nope,i will,after my exam


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> nope,i will,after my exam



try that first then go for extreme measures at a later stage.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 22, 2015)

$hadow said:


> try that first then go for extreme measures at a later stage.


ok sure


----------



## $hadow (Feb 22, 2015)

And do post a follow up.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> And do post a follow up.



Okay sure


----------



## archananair (Feb 26, 2015)

Reset the setting and try else call customer care they will help you with it.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 27, 2015)

after reset not worked... do check antenna is properly working or not.. get antenna replaced in case from service center.. I had similar issue on nexus 5..


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 27, 2015)

First of all, try if u can see data activity in Mobile Network Signal icon in status bar(up down indicator). If there is no indicator, then its probably APN issue and it can be fixed by Calling CC and requesting them to send fresh APN. If there is indicator for only Up icon, and no down icon, then its your network carrier's fault.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 7, 2015)

Is your SIM very old? Are you on Idea network?

I had a similar issue with Idea using an old SIM on Sony Ericsson LWW.

The SIM used to work flawlessly on other phones. Other SIMs used to work very well in the same phone. Only that particular SIM and phone combo gave no internet.

Finally the solution was to dump the SIM and get a new one. It worked ever since.

These days they do not charge much for a new SIM and give back a significant sum as talktime.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2015)

He hasn't posted back ever since so I might think that the problem is solved.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 17, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> after reset not worked... do check antenna is properly working or not.. get antenna replaced in case from service center.. I had similar issue on nexus 5..





ariftwister said:


> First of all, try if u can see data activity in Mobile Network Signal icon in status bar(up down indicator). If there is no indicator, then its probably APN issue and it can be fixed by Calling CC and requesting them to send fresh APN. If there is indicator for only Up icon, and no down icon, then its your network carrier's fault.





sling-shot said:


> Is your SIM very old? Are you on Idea network?
> 
> I had a similar issue with Idea using an old SIM on Sony Ericsson LWW.
> 
> ...





$hadow said:


> He hasn't posted back ever since so I might think that the problem is solved.



How do i check the antenna is working prop?I have no trouble making or receiving calls.
There is no sign like H or H+.
Its not only with idea but also with other sims.
And yes the problem is still present.


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2015)

Download system network info app. See if it is showing any weird value.


----------



## anurag8955 (May 19, 2015)

it may be temporary problem ... you can do following things:

1. switch off your phone and change your sim cards 
2. or you can delete all APN and re-create manual 
3. or if your network got connected but access not working than you can delete your host file from System/etc/host  (rooting req.)


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 19, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Download system network info app. See if it is showing any weird value.


can i have the link couldn't find out googling .....


----------



## $hadow (May 20, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> can i have the link couldn't find out googling .....



*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=info.kfsoft.android.TrafficIndicator&hl=en


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 21, 2015)

on stock rom???
try custom roms? vice versa...


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 21, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> on stock rom???
> try custom roms? vice versa...



Yeah on stock!


----------



## ariftwister (May 22, 2015)

You still have the problem mate? Did u travel to any other place and try it out? Like different telecom circle?  Is yes, then your hardware is at fault!!


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 29, 2015)

$hadow said:


> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=info.kfsoft.android.TrafficIndicator&hl=en





anurag8955 said:


> it may be temporary problem ... you can do following things:
> 
> 1. switch off your phone and change your sim cards
> 2. or you can delete all APN and re-create manual
> 3. or if your network got connected but access not working than you can delete your host file from System/etc/host  (rooting req.)





ariftwister said:


> First of all, try if u can see data activity in Mobile Network Signal icon in status bar(up down indicator). If there is no indicator, then its probably APN issue and it can be fixed by Calling CC and requesting them to send fresh APN. If there is indicator for only Up icon, and no down icon, then its your network carrier's fault.





ariftwister said:


> You still have the problem mate? Did u travel to any other place and try it out? Like different telecom circle?  Is yes, then your hardware is at fault!!



Thanks all the problem is solved! After all  the problem was simple


----------



## sling-shot (May 30, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Thanks all the problem is solved! After all  the problem was simple


The One Crore Rupee question - How did you solve it?


----------



## jeniscott (Jun 13, 2015)

Have you set up the APN for the data network?

Without that data will not work (but phone and SMS will as they do not need an APN).

You have to go to mobile networks .. Access Point Names in Settings and create an APN with the settings you will find from your network provider.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 13, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> The One Crore Rupee question - How did you solve it?


The answer is worth 0 value .Went into Idea Power reqed settings.

- - - Updated - - -



jeniscott said:


> Have you set up the APN for the data network?
> 
> Without that data will not work (but phone and SMS will as they do not need an APN).
> 
> You have to go to mobile networks .. Access Point Names in Settings and create an APN with the settings you will find from your network provider.


Thanks Bro ! Already solved it



Spoiler



.....................................................


----------

